# جريده النبأ:مسيحي البالتوك يهزون عرش الاسلام في مصر



## دانى (19 نوفمبر 2006)

www.christpal.com/press/alnaba2.JPG 

*مسيحيي البالتوك يهزون عرش الاسلام في مصر اقرأ الخبر في جريدة النبأ*


----------



## lord12 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

فين يهز عرش الاسلام ده
يابني الجريده بدافع عن البلاوي الي بتحصل في غرفكم من سب وكلام لايصح ابدا يخرج من ناس تدعي المحبه


----------



## دانى (22 نوفمبر 2006)

هذا هو الموقع الذين تتحدث عنه الجريدة 

http://www.sout-al-haqe.com/kalema/index.html


الموقع به بعض سخرية من العقائد الاسلامية و لكن الجريدة بالغت بعض الشئ في تصوير الموقع لأن به العديد من المواد الجادة و ليس تهريج فقط كما صورت الجريدة


----------



## Michael (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههه


الله اكبر اهو العرش عمال يتهز اهو 

طبعا كلنا حسين بية

ربنا يبارك 

ربنا يزيد

وانا منزل الموقع كلة بلا استثناء والى حد عاوز اى اغنيو يقول بس وربنا يقدرنى وارفع نفس الموقع على موقع اخرى بسبب الحجب الذى يحدث فى بعض الدول والتى يتم تفاديها عن طريق البوركسىيات*


----------



## osama_mohamed (22 نوفمبر 2006)

فين جملة يهز عرش الأسلام دي
ولا دي من تأليفك
الجريد بتشتم فيكم وبتفضح العمايل الي بتعملوها
فرحانين اوي
ياسبحان الله


----------



## huda (23 نوفمبر 2006)

عرش الاسلام مايهزه مجموعه نصارى 
ومتخبين تحت اسماء مستعاره في البالتوك 
اتوقع ان هذا هو المكان الوحيد الي قادرين ياخذو راحتهم فيه


----------



## (~مسلم~) (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*ليس هناك شي  يهز الاسلام*

*                      او يهز مسلم*


----------



## (~مسلم~) (24 نوفمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *الله اكبر اهو العرش عمال يتهز اهو *
> ...


 

            انتا واحد نصاري مسكين

ماااااااااااااااااااااافيه شي يهز لو شعره في الاسلام


----------



## مسلمـه وأفتخر (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*عقيده الاسلام ثابته لا تهزه أقوال السفهــــــاء من الناس

وسيظل رايــــــه  الاسلام راسخـــا حتى الأزل

وستظل كلمـــــــة الله أكبــــــــــر تصدح في كل العالم*

*الله أكبــــــــر الله أكبــــــــــر*


----------



## دانى (25 نوفمبر 2006)

مسلمـه وأفتخر قال:


> *عقيده الاسلام ثابته لا تهزه أقوال السفهــــــاء من الناس*
> 
> *وسيظل رايــــــه الاسلام راسخـــا حتى الأزل*
> 
> ...


 
اختى مامعنى كلمة اللة اكبر

وما مصدرها


----------



## king (15 يناير 2007)

هى دى الحقيقة مش كلام تانى


----------



## youhna (14 أبريل 2009)

اسف لكلامى هذا ولكن الكلام الموجود بالجريدة ليس به خروج عن الادب
لكن الردود والتعليقات بكل اسف كلها قلة ذوق
الناس اللى تفضلت وكتبت تعليقلتها ايه لزمه تعدى الحدود فى الكلام بقولهم السفهاء
بصراحة السفهاء يستطيعوا عمل الكثير ولكن الكتاب المقدس يحثنا على المسامحة وكذلك قداسة البابا المعظم الانبا سنودا الثالث
رجاء محبة
واتمنى من الناس احترام الموقع واداب الحديث
وشكرا:smi411:


----------



## man4truth (14 أبريل 2009)

الاسلام دين هزيل لا يحتاج هزه الى مجهود كبير
لانه ببساطه دين مبنى على الكاذيب والخزعبلات المحمديه
انا مش عارف ازاى المسلميين مصدقيين المسخرة اللى فى كتبهم


----------



## ponponayah (15 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
المصيبة ان المسلمين عارفين حقيقة الاسلام 
وحقيقة محمد وبراضو بيقوحو يا جماعة شغلو عقلكو 
شوية معلش تعالو على نفسكو وفكرو 

ميرسى جدا على الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (16 أبريل 2009)

(~مسلم~) قال:


> انتا واحد نصاري مسكين
> 
> ماااااااااااااااااااااافيه شي يهز لو شعره في الاسلام






نحن مساكين باالمسيح

بالنهاية ما بيصح الا الصيح


----------



## tarek_kalel2000 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

ردا على سوال الله اكبر معناها فكلمة الله أكبر معناها أن الله سبحانه وتعالى أكبر من كل شيء في هذا الوجود، وأعظم وأجل وأعز وأعلى من كل ما يخطر بالبال أو يتصوره الخيال.


----------



## knknknkn (29 نوفمبر 2009)

(عرش الاسلام اتهز). ومن كتر الهز اتقلب.ومبقاش عرش بقى نعش .وااكد للجميع انى كل الادمن واليوزر .دقو مسامير كتيرة فى النعش .ولى مش مصدقنى يدخل غرف البالتوك ويجرب

واكبر دليل عى انهيار العرش الاسلامى هو الى بيحصل فى مصر مع الاقباط.خلاص الدبيحة وقعت وبتفرفط.


----------



## epsalmos (31 يناير 2010)

*اللنك مش شغال معايا !!!
حد يعرف ليه ؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (31 يناير 2010)

تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة
الرجاء الإلتزام بإختصاص القسم. القسم للأخبار و ليس لحوارات الأديان

شكراً لتفهمكم و تعاونكم


----------



## coptic hero (31 يناير 2010)

huda قال:


> عرش الاسلام مايهزه مجموعه نصارى
> ومتخبين تحت اسماء مستعاره في البالتوك
> اتوقع ان هذا هو المكان الوحيد الي قادرين ياخذو راحتهم فيه


 
*عرش الآسلام مهزوز لواحده بسبب جرائم الآسلام الآرهابيه فى العالم كله ونشكر ربنا ان فيه متنفس لنا فى المنتدى ده ولو مش عاجبكم ممكن تفجروه *




osama_mohamed قال:


> فين جملة يهز عرش الأسلام دي
> ولا دي من تأليفك
> الجريد بتشتم فيكم وبتفضح العمايل الي بتعملوها
> فرحانين اوي
> ياسبحان الله


 
طالما دمكم اتحرق كده يبقى فعلا الآسلام بيتهز مساكين هاتلاقوها من ابونا زكريا بطرس ولا من البالتوك



(~مسلم~) قال:


> *ليس هناك شي يهز الاسلام*
> 
> *او يهز مسلم*


 

*طول ما معاكم سيوف واسلحه هاتعرفوا تدافعوا عن الاسلام وطول ما الكبير بتاعكم (الشيطان) موجود هو ملزم يدافع عن الاسلام*




مسلمـه وأفتخر قال:


> *عقيده الاسلام ثابته لا تهزه أقوال السفهــــــاء من الناس*
> 
> *وسيظل رايــــــه الاسلام راسخـــا حتى الأزل*
> 
> ...


 

*الا قوليلى صحيح يا مفتخرة يعنى ايه الله اكبر*




(~مسلم~) قال:


> انتا واحد نصاري مسكين
> 
> ماااااااااااااااااااااافيه شي يهز لو شعره في الاسلام


 

*مساكيييييييييييييييييييين ربنا يفتح عيونكم وينجيكم من دين القتل والارهاب*


----------



## طحبوش (31 يناير 2010)

لو مش منهز كنتو ما دخلتوش اصلا و تعبتو روحكم


----------

